# • swell.gr • VW Golf R32 Correction/SV Mystery Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody! :wave:

I would like to present the work carried out on a VW Golf V R32.
This car had never been detailed before so the car's owner decided to bring it to us in order to renew the finish.
The car was full of swirls (courtesy of automatic car washes) and quite a few RDS to be taken care of.

Started with clay which seemed to do a good job picking up bonded contaminants....










... and paint measurements using my PTG .


























The combination of the VW's hard clear coat and the car's condition, we needed to bring the big guns to the game, so we used Menzerna IP2000 for the majority of the correction and Μenzerna FG500 for a bit more cut where it required.

As you can tell from the 50/50's the correction seems very promising 
































































I used Woοl Pads on the rotary to keep temperatures down during compound and LK Hydro Pads for the next step on both the rotary and the DA.

Before and after pics:


























































































































































The exhaust pipes got cleaned up and polished using the trusty Britemax Metal Twins



















After compounding, it was time for jeweling using Menzerna 85U and an IPA wipedown after that to remove oils from the polishing process.
Βritemax Rubber MAX was used to feed and recondition the trims, the glass was cleaned and protected using Nanolex Glass Ultra and the alloys were sealed using good old FK1000P.
And now on to the protection of the rest of the car. We started with 3 layers of Werkstat - Acrylic Jett leaving 30 minutes curing time between coats.
And to finish this special Golf, we chose a very special wax, Swissvax Mystery.










And now on to the final photos:


















































































Thanks for reading this!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very sharp finish. Have you notice any durability reduce when using sealant and wax together?


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very very nice job Mike! You really made that flake pop :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great finish mike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome finish Mike :thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great! Did you use Prime prior to applying the Acrylic Jett?

Lovely car but an absolute shame about the side skirts :wall: Makes a classy German autobahn cruiser look like an import tuner Honda imo.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Mike!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely finish Mike, love that last picture!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a Flake , great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, great work on Golf.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic work, lovely reflections


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Stunning paint finish and work Mike :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great looking Golf, fantastic job Mike!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That Golf looks superb!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there Mike :thumb:





Bill58 said:


> That Golf looks superb!





Demetri said:


> Great work Mike :thumb:





Demetrios said:


> Great looking Golf, fantastic job Mike!





Eurogloss said:


> *Stunning paint finish and work Mike :thumb:
> 
> Mario*





Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic work, lovely reflections





Faysal said:


> Very very nice job Mike! You really made that flake pop :thumb:





prokopas said:


> Great finish mike





AaronGTi said:


> Awesome finish Mike :thumb:





L.J. said:


> Looks great! Did you use Prime prior to applying the Acrylic Jett?
> 
> Lovely car but an absolute shame about the side skirts :wall: Makes a classy German autobahn cruiser look like an import tuner Honda imo.





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great job Mike!





JBirchy said:


> Lovely finish Mike, love that last picture!





Racer said:


> What a Flake , great work Mike :thumb:





deni2 said:


> Wow, great work on Golf.


My best regards for your appreciation 



sm81 said:


> Very sharp finish. Have you notice any durability reduce when using sealant and wax together?


Up until now I haven't notice any durability reduction but I guess it's always up to the combo (if the wax will have any bonding issues with the sealant underneath and their cure times).


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing flake pop!!
The car transformed the way supposed to look!
Great work Mike


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks awesome! Great job and what a colour!


----------

